# Dell 16:9 HD monitor "No VGA Cable" message when computer idles



## Alduins Khajiit (Dec 30, 2014)

running Windows 7, I have a Dell 16:9 HD monitor that I just got and hooked up and when the computers idles and it shuts off the display (after 30 minutes). instead of completely turning the screen off like it did with my old 4:3 monitor, it will remain on with a message displaying "No VGA Cable" that movies around the screen until a wake the computer with the mouse. it might have something to do with Windows 7 saying "generic non-PNP monitor" in the screen resolution settings. also this should be capable of 1680x900 but Windows 7 says the highest is 1600x1200 capable


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

What is the model of your Dell monitor may I ask? Do you have the monitor connected to your computer via VGA or DVI cable?


----------



## Alduins Khajiit (Dec 30, 2014)

Where can I find that information? I'm unsure


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Model name and number will be shown on a name plate; probably on the rear of the monitor.


----------



## Alduins Khajiit (Dec 30, 2014)

S2009Wb VGA


----------



## Alduins Khajiit (Dec 30, 2014)

*bump*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Dell monitors usually come with both digital and analog cables. Try the other one.


----------



## Alduins Khajiit (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't have the other one because the guy that gave it to me didn't give a digital and my computer only has a VGA port


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How are your Power Options set vis a vis the Monitor?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most monitors will display a message when the signal is lost. Most will go into power save mode after "x" amount of time. But I've seen some that do not.

This is a monitor feature. The OS/drivers have no control over the monitor when it's in sleep mode.


----------

